# Experience with Takeda NAS versus Takeda AS



## bkdc (May 30, 2015)

Has anyone had a chance to compare the Takeda NAS (stainless clad) knives with the iron kuroichi Takeda AS line?

My interest lies with any differences in food release because of the smoother finish on the stainless line as well as my concern about the 'grind' of the newer NAS knives. Takeda knives in the older AS line tended to have a concave grind. The middle of the blade was the thinnest, and the area toward the cutting edge became slightly thicker resulting in a subtle concave shape that helped release food. From the limited number of choil-shots that I've seen, the NAS knives seemed to be very flat rather than concave.

Does anyone owning the Takeda NAS care to comment on whether his blade is flat or concave?

Thanks!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 30, 2015)

I've owned both but can't comment on the performance of the AS because I never actually used it ITK before selling it. With the NAS I do kinda notice the "arrowhead" shape. Tosho has a picture here: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/21998-Takeda-new-AS-Axe-and-NAS-stock

I find that cutting smaller foodstuffs such as several celery stalks or dicing onion (3mm dice) some of it rides up the blade around the curvature, but haven't paid too much attention actually. I'll use it this weekend for my next weeks prep and report back. Ill see about cutting something thicker too where the concavity may actually have an impact. I'll also pick up a potato for fun and get choil shots


----------



## MrOli (May 30, 2015)

tjangula said:


> I've owned both but can't comment on the performance of the AS because I never actually used it ITK before selling it. With the NAS I do kinda notice the "arrowhead" shape. Tosho has a picture here: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/21998-Takeda-new-AS-Axe-and-NAS-stock
> 
> I find that cutting smaller foodstuffs such as several celery stalks or dicing onion (3mm dice) some of it rides up the blade around the curvature, but haven't paid too much attention actually. I'll use it this weekend for my next weeks prep and report back. Ill see about cutting something thicker too where the concavity may actually have an impact. I'll also pick up a potato for fun and get choil shots



Potatoes were not fun until I thinned the arrowhead! It's the kind of knife you need to keep in motion to get the best of it.

I am very fond of my NAS Bunka but sometimes it hates me.


----------



## TheDispossessed (May 30, 2015)

Takeda Hamono gets away with the worst grind quality at the highest price IMO.


----------



## bkdc (May 30, 2015)

tjangula said:


> I've owned both but can't comment on the performance of the AS because I never actually used it ITK before selling it. With the NAS I do kinda notice the "arrowhead" shape. Tosho has a picture here: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/21998-Takeda-new-AS-Axe-and-NAS-stock



Thanks for that link. That's what I wanted to know. That's the same shape as the classic Takeda with a very thin blade in the middle and a thicker blade towards the cutting edge.


----------



## MrOli (May 30, 2015)

TheDispossessed said:


> Takeda Hamono gets away with the worst grind quality at the highest price IMO.



A touch harsh but it is true I have seen better performer out of the box. Some other highly sought after makers did disappoint but I shall not name them!


----------



## tcmx3 (May 30, 2015)

well u can not be the bad guy or u could give an honest report of your experiences and help people who might be looking at that maker.

anyway @ OP I suggest you CALL, as in CALL, Tosho and describe what specifically you want and see if they can get that for you out of the batch.


----------



## labor of love (May 30, 2015)

Ive owned several takeda classics with iron cladding and stainless clad sasanoha gyutos. I prefer the stainless clad sasanoha gyuto. Ive noticed much less high and low areas in the blade (NOT THE BEVEL) in the sasanoha stainless clad line as opposed to the iron clad classics. Really deep hammer marks I suppose, some would argue that this helps with food release but I noticed steering problems when in use. I dont have any experience with the stainless clad classic series. Im not sure which line you were looking at.


----------



## labor of love (May 30, 2015)

Also, the concavity is still there in the sasanoha series. But these knives tend to have a little thicker blades than the classics and feel more sturdy in use.


----------

